# the blonde



## bev (Feb 26, 2009)

A blonde teenager, wanting to earn some extra money for the summer decided to hire herself out as a 'handy-woman' and started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood. 

She went to the front door of the first house, and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do. 

'Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint my porch,' he said, 'How much will you charge me? 

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, 'How about 50 pounds ?' 

The man agreed and told her that the paint brushes and everything she would need were in the garage. 

The man's wife, hearing the conversation said to her husband, 'Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?' 

He responded, 'That's a bit cynical, isn't it?' 

The wife replied, 'You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those dumb blonde jokes we've been getting by e-mail lately.' 

Later that day, the blonde came to the door to collect her money. 'You're finished already?' the startled husband asked. 

'Yes, the blonde replied, and I even had paint left over, so I gave it two coats.' 

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the 50.00 pounds and handed it to her along with a fiver tip. 

'And by the way,' the blonde added, 'it's not a porch, it's a Lexus.'



Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2009)

lolol very good


----------



## David B (Feb 26, 2009)

Brilliant - my daughters will like that


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2009)

Brilliant joke


----------



## kojack (Feb 27, 2009)

Great. Spent lots of energy chuckling


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent, and I know a few blonds that had a good chuckle as well.


----------



## Metal Man (Feb 27, 2009)

:d:dbrilliant!!:d:d


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 28, 2009)

superb!!!! i copied it out and emailed it round work today lol got a lot of mails back saying it was very very funny. lol thanks bev


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2016)

Stupid but very good


----------



## Amigo (Jan 2, 2016)

Brum brum!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 3, 2016)

Er - that was an Irish joke when I was young, about either Paddy or Murphy, I forget which!  And probably in those days, an E-type instead of a Porch !


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 3, 2016)

kojack said:


> Great. Spent lots of energy chuckling


It cant be bad for you can it


----------

